

How To Ruin The Day of a Programmer [XKCD] - FreebytesSector
http://www.xkcd.com/859/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2206813>

Some discussion there.

It's generally suggested that if an XKCD is vaguely relevant to HN then it was
posted the day it first went up.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1882957>

------
allwein
This goes along with one of my favorite t-shirts to wear around my brother,
who is a little OCD (aren't we all?).

O.C.D.

(Obsessive Compulsive Disorder

